# Deer hunting



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I was fortunate enough to draw a buck tag for zone 2b for the second season. I would like to get suggestions on good places to go in that area and if anyone would be interested in maybe teaming up for that week.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Biggest bucks are probabaly along the Red River. The size sometimes amazes me. It does take some good scouting and there's alot of the landowners are deer hunters so you want to make sure to ask ahead of time in the offseason.


----------

